#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συστέγαση μηχανικών και καταχώρηση εξόδων

## spapako

Καλημέρα.

Σε συστέγαση 2 ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, πως καταχωρούνται τα έξοδα τηλεφώνου, ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ του γραφείου?
Στην πράξη όλα πληρώνονται δια του 2 (ενοίκιο, λογαριασμοί, κτλ.). Για το ενοίκιο κόβονται χωριστές αποδείξεις από ιδιοκτήτη οπότε εκεί είναι απλή η καταχώρηση.
Κάποιος λογιστής μου απάντησε ότι περνάμε τους λογαριασμούς/2, αλλά από όσο ξέρω δεν μπορούμε να καταχωρούμε μισό παρασταστικό στο βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων, αλλά ολόκληρο και μετά να γίνεται φορολογική αναμόρφωση εξόδων, σωστά?
 Τι γίνεται όμως με το ΦΠΑ των λογαριασμών αυτών και πως επιμερίζεται το ΦΠΑ στους 2?

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα ,

Η λύση είναι η προφανής . Αυτός που δέχεται τα έξοδα και τα καταχωρεί στα βιβλία του στην συνέχεια να εκδίδει Τ.Π.Υ και να χρεώνει τον άλλο .

----------

spapako

----------

